# Prepper Nurse ISIS Bubonic Plague & Collapse - what a combo!



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

There are reports that ISIS has information on how to make bubonic plague bioterrorism weapons. The technology exists, however it is unclear whether or not ISIS has the skill, resources, and technology to produce such weapons or the ability to deliver them. Bubonic plague can be treated with antibiotics, however even with antibiotic treatment, the death rate varies from 8-15%. Love to hear your thoughts!
John Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health
http://www.jhsph.edu/research/cente...ess/tips/topics/Biologic_Weapons/plague2.html
CDC Plague http://www.cdc.gov/plague/faq/
http://www.cdc.gov/plague/healthcare/clinicians.html

Video with more info on bubonic plague


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Lady Al Qaeda is currently serving an 85 year prison sentence. She has the ability to weaponize pathogens. She is on the list of people that ISIS has demanded to be released. I don't know if they have the ability to develop biological weapons but I believe that they are attempting to get there at the very least. Here is just one article on her, a web search will bring up more.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...siddiqui-toss-jews-jury-pool-article-1.458027


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Caribou said:


> Lady Al Qaeda is currently serving an 85 year prison sentence. She has the ability to weaponize pathogens. She is on the list of people that ISIS has demanded to be released. I don't know if they have the ability to develop biological weapons but I believe that they are attempting to get there at the very least. Here is just one article on her, a web search will bring up more.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...siddiqui-toss-jews-jury-pool-article-1.458027


Oh my word I had never heard of her! Thank you for the link!! Neuroscientist trained in the US.....that is infuriating. And if they can't figure out how to make one themselves, they could buy one if they have enough money. It would just take a country or organization with the right resources who wanted to see the US hit to make it happen.


----------

